# Multiple salida stereo de una tarjeta de sonido



## ANTILLANO (Dic 11, 2006)

Saludos Amigos
Dos cosas:
1) De la salida de una tarjeta de sonido necesito conectar 3 entradas, en el mercado me consegui una Y, me suple dos salidas, pero no encontre una de 3. Mi pregunta es, es posible conectar 2 Y de modo de la primera me supla una salida, y sobre la otra conectar otra Y para las 2 restantes salidas?
Esta tarjeta de sonido maneja dos salidas, pero una de ellas es amplificada y la otro no, funciona sin preamplificación bajo por eso no me sirve.

2) Existe algun mapa ó guia para construir un divisor de estas salidas?, la idea es que de la salida de esta tarjeta de sonido pueda conectar varias cosas al tiempo.


Gracias


----------



## thors (Dic 12, 2006)

la verdad que mas una persona a conectado una salida preamplificada a varias entradas 
de amplificador grabadoras etc 

si se puede solo hay que ser muuuy cuidadoso ya que esta  conexión te puede costar 
caro ... para que entiendas asi como un amplificador esta preparado para una carga de
8 ohm (solo es ejemplo) si montamos en paralelo otro parlante de 8 ohm talvez solo se
incrementara la temperatura ya que la impedancia bajo y si montamos un tercer parlante en paralelo puede ser fatal ya que la impedancia es demaciada baja 
todas las salidas o entradas preamplificadas tambien tienen su impedancia y este dato es util asi como la señal ruido que mantiene tu equipo 
en mi opinion provocaras un sobre esfuerzo en al tarjeta de salida de tu pc y si bien talvez no se dañe puede  incremente el ruido 
solo procura que el resto de tus equipos a conectar sean de buena procedencia y seas afortunado 
chauuu


----------



## ANTILLANO (Dic 12, 2006)

Gracias por tus sugerencias thors, se me olvido contarles que pienso conectar 3 dispositivos a esa salida de la tarjeta de sonido, pero esos 3 dispositivos no estaras encendidos al tiempo, si acaso 2;   eso me ayudaria a conservar la integridad de mi tarjeta de sonido?


Gracias.

Por favor, como más podría interconectar estos 3 dispositivos?

ANTILLANO


----------



## thors (Dic 12, 2006)

entonces  adelante 

ocupa un buen cable y conectores 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## belpmx (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola, yo quiero ahcer algo semejante. quiero de n plug macho 3.5 sacar dos plug 3.5 hembra... pero aqui viene el pero se lo quiero conectar a un mp3 player y si nada mas lo coneto se pierde algo de poder. quiero saber si existe algun circuito para al dividir las señales no se pierda la señal original.
Por que si compro una "Y" la señal baja mucho. bueno gracias
Pabel


----------

